# Places to see and do in Fatima



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi there,
Getting on the Rede Nacional to visit Fatima from Carregal do Sal,any suggestions or advice ? 
As this is my first visit on my own,I would be appreciate your help
Thanks


----------

